# Schwinn Clipper Speedo restored sells at high price



## popawheelie (Jan 29, 2011)

My eyes bulged when I saw what this Restored (but not on the exterior) Clipper Speedometer sold for 




   I've only collected for 6 years, but $635 is the record to me for the most expensive bike Speedometer.......geesh, some of us got it bad (yep, including me lol)


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah!

I gave up consideration on that speedo when it hit the $450.00 mark. but I was hoping to win the red ringer grips from the same seller. They went for $437.50!

For a pair of old beat up handlegrips!

Boy! That seller had a good day.

I think that some of the big time motorcycle collectors have crossed over into this hobby.

We're in trouble guys if thats true. Better get the Brinks trucks at the ready.


----------

